# question on tan



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

I just bought a 55 gal tank from Petsmart at 50% off. They said this model was being discontinued. The tank has no center piece. I was going to get a glass cover made for it but I just read that you can't fill a 55 gal tank all the way without a center piece (brace) or the tank will break. is this true?? Is there a way to make one or can you buy a new rim for the tank? I am beginning to feel that I didn;t get a good deal after all


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I have 55. 65 and 100 gallon tanks without any center brace. Unless the glass is very thin there should be no problem as any name brand tank should be designed to hold the pressure without cracking. If it was of a thinner glass for reptile use only they would probably have it marked as such on the tank.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

No it wasn't labled as a reptile tank and it has the exact same dimensions as my other 55 gal tank. I don't have a way to measure the thickness of the glass without somehow taking off the top plastic rim. How did you fit a lid to the tanks you have without a center brace? I want to buy or get made one of those glass folding lids for it


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Look at the glass from the side or front of the tank. You can clearly see how thick the glass is.

You can buy lids that have a thicker center rail (sliding type). I have a 75 that has no center brace, and uses this type of lid. Tank and lid made by Marineland.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

the top and sides all have plastic frames around them


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

You can run a 3 or 4 inch strip of glass across each end and the center and rest your folding glass top on that. A couple of my tanks that were made by Star Aquarium came that way.


----------



## dreamhunter1 (Oct 18, 2008)

ok I took the plastic rim off the tank and measured the glass it is 3/8 inch thick. Does this sound thick enough for aquarium glass or is it a reptile tank?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

dreamhunter1 said:


> ok I took the plastic rim off the tank and measured the glass it is 3/8 inch thick. Does this sound thick enough for aquarium glass or is it a reptile tank?


It does sound thick enough to be aquarium glass, but the plastic rim did serve the purpose to support and strengthen the glass; why would you take it off?


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

Put the plastic trim back on besides giving some support it protects the top edge from getting chipped which can lead to breaking.


----------

